# vacation village in the berkshires



## STEVIE (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, we are owners at this resort but have not been there in a few years. I was wondering if there are any owners out there that know if our resort is going to be offering a switch over to a points account from a weeks account. Just wondering if switching to points would allow better trades. Sue


----------



## janej (Apr 22, 2010)

Sue,

I don't know anything about VV offers for weeks to points switch.  I can only tell you that Wyndham Points do not trade too well in RCI recently.  You might still get better value for your week inside the Wyndham system.  But you can buy Wyndham points at very low cost now.  It is probably not worth paying anything for switching to points.

Jane


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Apr 22, 2010)

Sue,

A cursory review of the RCI Directory confirms that Vacation Village In The Berkshires is not currently showing as a RCI Points resort.

Hopefully, other owners will see this thread and drop by to share what they know about the possibility that the resort might some day offer the opportunity to convert to Points. 

As an alternative to getting input from TUG Members you could contact the resort.



> Vacation Village in the Berkshires (#6057)
> 276 Brodie Mountain Road
> Hancock, MA  01237
> USA
> ...



However, keep in mind that such an inquiry might lead to a follow-up by the Resort to solicit a conversion and if and when you are offered such a conversion the associated additional sunk cost to you could be significant [Some Resorts are charging upwards of $3,000 per week to convert.]

Recently you mentioned that you had visited E-Bay and were looking at Wyndham property. If you decide to add to your timeshare portfolio by buying Wyndham points take your time and explore the pros and cons at TUG's Wyndham section within the Points System Discussion Forurm.

If you want to investigate the best approach to take for acquisition of Wyndham points on E-Bay or elsewhere be sure to review information offered at the Buying, Sellling, and Renting Forum and the Sub-Forums where sellers and closing companies are discussed.

Many of us have found that it makes sense to buy Wyndham Points on the cheap and do Internal Exchanges with Wyndham and/or use the flexibility of the points to acquire great properties through RCI for as little as 28K Wyndham points.


----------



## janej (Apr 23, 2010)

Oops, sorry I messed up.   I have been trying to arrange a vacation to the VV for a while and just recently confirmed Wyndham Bentley Brooks nearby.  I totally forgot VV is not a Wyndham property.  Which point system are you referring to, Sue?  I am pretty sure it is not a RCI point resort.


----------



## STEVIE (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks to all of you for your answers. I didn't think Vacaton Village had converted, but since I have been out of the loop, I wondered if anyone else had heard. I often read points owners  are really happy with their trades and was interested in knowing more about the points system. Sue


----------



## chriskre (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue,
I don't own at your resort but do own at Vacation Village Parkway.

I love my RCI points and if you want to pick up a small package, Vacation Village in Parkway has triennial points packages with pretty low MF's with 25,000 points a year.  I use them for the RCI last minute deals.  I get alot of mileage out of them.  It would probably be cheaper to buy a new deed than to convert them if it is even an option.  I bought mine on ebay and they usually run at least one triennial auction a week there.


----------

